

Meeker, tell us something we don’t know: boring truths of 2015’s Internet report - tehrania
http://www.theneweconomy.com/technology/meeker-tell-us-something-we-dont-know-why-2015s-internet-report-wont-do

======
tehrania
Either there is a startup bubble, or the amazing growth in internet users is
"common knowledge".

